# Wot is this



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

Can anyone id my new predator


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

IMHO - _Salminus maxillosus_


----------



## jamesdelanoche (Dec 15, 2004)

thats looks like a dorado to me, which i believe is the common name for the latin name innes just posted. Awesome fish but they get HUGE


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Yes, it is a pretty young Dorado (Salminus maxillosus). If you have the space they are definately are worth the effort, especially in a small group they will grab everything that hits the water


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

cheers,it took ages to photo him as he wouldn,t stop cruising round


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

dnag it got beat to it. good luck with him, or her. there supposed to get massive. i ve seen some pics of huge ones on google.


----------



## ineedabox (Apr 20, 2004)

When they're young like that they almost look and act like exodons...


----------

